# The Minimalist Prepper: the Zen Approach to Prepping for a Disaster



## Martha001

Hello fellow preppers! My name is Martha and I have a kindle book on Amazon called "The Minimalist Prepper: the Zen Approach to Prepping for a Disaster". It's a basic beginners manual for those who don't want to prep in a panic. As per the listing: "This book is about prepping the Zen way. It's meant for people who don't necessarily believe that a calamity will strike but would like to prepare in a minimal way, just in case." I included some interesting food recipes, and health and well being ideas for before, during and after that great "event of misfortune", whatever it may be. Also a great chapter ripe for discussion: the ten books recommended for the Zen Prepper shelter, a suggested list of historical and current readings to inspire perseverance, spiritual strength and humor, in the face of disaster.

Amazon.com: The Minimalist Prepper: The Zen Approach to Prepping for a Disaster eBook: Martha Wilkinson: Books


----------



## Kauboy

Hi Martha.
We generally like to see an introduction post from new members before seeing a post selling their wares.
These types of first posts come across as annoying and tacky when we see dozens of them a month from single-time posters who never show up again.
Just a friendly FYI.


----------



## Denton

Tacky.

Are you selling your book, or giving it away?

If you are selling it, you are a capitalist, yes?

Now, why don't you offer to pay for the advertisement you are seeking? Sites cost money, you know.

As Kauboy pointed out, we prefer people become members of the community before they try and sell their books. You can understand, I hope. 

Hang out and let us get to know you, and you might sell a book or three. We aren't people without a clue. Why is it that we members of a prepping community who freely share ideas among each other should buy a book from a stranger?


----------



## Eagles700LvL

Denton said:


> Hang out and let us get to know you, and you might sell a book or three. We aren't people without a clue. Why is it that we members of a prepping community who freely share ideas among each other should buy a book from a stranger?


Stranger Danger!


----------



## Guest

thanks but no thanks


----------



## SquirrelBait

Meh... (How's that for minimalist?)


----------



## SAR-1L

Woot woot Martha Stuart comes to prepping... the ultimate guide to selecting the right ****ing curtains for your bunker!


----------



## Slippy

Zen? Was that the SOB in Pulp Fiction that Bruce Willis' character and Marcellus killed. Then Bruce Willis took his chopper and picked up his girlfriend. She asked whose bike it was, Bruce replied it was a chopper and it was Zen's chopper. But Zen is dead baby, Bruce said.


----------



## Innkeeper

Why is that everyone thinks the word "Zen" will make their product "cool " and "trendy" and be something everyone must buy? I learned a little about this when I studied Hap-ki-do in Korea as a way to keep from spending all my down time drinking. I also do not remember that Zen and Taoism, and that stuff being minimalist, it was all about meditation helping to bring you to a greater consciousness and be one with more, not less.

So what is your background with Taoism, Buddhism, and Zen? What is your background with prepping? What makes you be able to combine the two? Or are you just trying to separate sheep from their money? Not a lot of sheep on here, most of the sheep are not prepared for anything , but they do like "cool" and "trendy".


----------



## AquaHull

Eagles700LvL said:


> Stranger Danger!


Danger,Stranger
As in Danger to the Stranger


----------



## microprepper

Is it zen to market?.... hmmm...

But I do like zen approaches to stuff...

Can I trade one of my toilet-paper substitution kits for a copy of your book?


----------



## sparkyprep

Never gonna hear from her/ it again. (Probably a bot.)


----------



## tango

Gee, another first timer with something to sell.
Here's a hint--- use the classified section---


----------



## Seneca

She plugged the book and that's probably all she really had to say. I'm betting you could get pretty much the same information (sans the zen) from the fema publication on disaster preparedness, and they'll mail that to you for free.


----------



## omegabrock

Denton said:


> Tacky.
> 
> Are you selling your book, or giving it away?
> 
> If you are selling it, you are a capitalist, yes?
> 
> Now, why don't you offer to pay for the advertisement you are seeking? Sites cost money, you know.


+1

/5chars


----------



## paraquack

Too much, you guys!


----------

